# Excel 2013, Wenn Funktion mit 3 Bedingungen



## Herb_G (17. Juni 2015)

Hi Zusammen,

mein Plan will nicht hinhauen, auch wenn ich meiner Meinung nach die Anleitung befolge:
=wenn(bedingung;dann;Wenn(bedingung2;dann;sonst)) 				                     

Ich möchte bei einer Abrechnung Die Soll-Kosten und die tatsächliche IST-Abrechnung vergleichen und einem separaten Feld dann einen Qickcheck-Info haben.
Spalte O = Soll, Spalte P = Ist und in Spalte N wird je nachdem wie der Sachstand ist, ein Ja, Nein, Teilweise angezeigt. Spalte P ist Standardmäßig mit Wert 0 befüllt

Ja:  P7 = O7
Nein: P7=0
Teilweise = Sonst... also wenn noch nicht so viel wie in P7 abgerechnet wurde, aber auch mehr als 0 aberechnet wurde.

Deswegen also meine Annahme:
=WENN($O7=$P7;"Ja";WENN(P=0;"Nein";"Teilweise"))

Nun bekomme ich aber in Feldern die voll abgerechnet sind - also P7=O7 ein "Teilweise". 
Warum wird die erste Wenn Regel nicht mehr berücksichtigt?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Herbi


----------



## Eckaat (17. Juni 2015)

Die Formel ist auch etwas unrund: in der ersten Klammer arbeitest Du mit $-Zeichen bei der Spalte, in der zweiten Klammer nicht mehr. Zudem fehlt dort bei der Spalte die Zeilennummer. Hast Du die Zeile 1:1 wiedergegeben, oder ist das nur ein Tippfehler hier im Forum?


----------



## Herb_G (17. Juni 2015)

Ist meiner Meinung nach ein Schlampigkeitsfehler hier gewesen.

Ich habe die Lösung. Seit ich die Datei in .xslm umgewandelt habe, scheint er beim kopieren von Feldern durch nach unten ziehen zwar die Zeilenzahlen geändert zu kopieren - als Ergebnis übernimmt er aber trotzdem das Resultat der Quellzelle. Ich muss erst manuell in das Feld gehen und Enter drücken, dann vollzieht er auch die Formel. Sehr komisch. 
Die Formel hat gepasst, nur das angezeigte Ergebnis war dadurch halt noch von der Zeile oben.


----------



## Eckaat (17. Juni 2015)

Ok, passiert 

Habe grad mal bei mir geschaut, ich hab in einer Tabelle auch eine 3-fache WENN/DANN Bedingung, allerdings ohne SONST. Dabei geht´s im Stücksätze je nach Tätigkeitsfeld:

=WENN(Z2709="KDB";0,45;WENN(Z2709="HOT";0,55;WENN(Z2709="MIX";0,5)))

Mit etwas Anpassung sollte das auch bei Dir gehen.


----------



## Herb_G (17. Juni 2015)

Die Formel passt, ich stelle nur nun fest, dass in der gesamten Tabelle sich Felder mit Bezügen nicht mehr automatisch ändern, wenn man ein Bezugsfeld ändert. Man muss immer erst manuell nochmal die Formel mit Enter bestätigen, damit die Änderung vollzogen wird. Dann bringt das Ganze Excel ja nix mehr. Woran könnte das denn liegen? Datei ist als xsml gespeichert, dass hatte in der Vergangenheit aber funktioniert.


----------



## Eckaat (17. Juni 2015)

Herb_G schrieb:


> Ist meiner Meinung nach ein Schlampigkeitsfehler hier gewesen.
> 
> Ich habe die Lösung. Seit ich die Datei in .xslm umgewandelt habe, scheint er beim kopieren von Feldern durch nach unten ziehen zwar die Zeilenzahlen geändert zu kopieren - als Ergebnis übernimmt er aber trotzdem das Resultat der Quellzelle. Ich muss erst manuell in das Feld gehen und Enter drücken, dann vollzieht er auch die Formel. Sehr komisch.
> Die Formel hat gepasst, nur das angezeigte Ergebnis war dadurch halt noch von der Zeile oben.



An sich braucht´s doch dann aber eigentlich keine $-Zeichen. Nimm die mal raus, durch Ziehen der Formel unten zählt er doch auch so die Zeilennummern hoch und behält die Spalten bei.

EDIT: ist die automatische Arbeitsmappenberechnung aktiv?


----------



## Herb_G (17. Juni 2015)

Auch diesen Fehler behoben, dass kannte ich noch gar nicht:  ein Haken bei autmatische Berechnung. https://www.berlin.de/special/compu...09333-excelformeln-automatisch-berechnen.html 
Nun passt alles. Vielen Dank


----------



## Eckaat (17. Juni 2015)

Toppo Grande


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (17. Juni 2015)

Herb_G schrieb:


> Nun bekomme ich aber in Feldern die voll abgerechnet sind - also P7=O7 ein "Teilweise".
> Warum wird die erste Wenn Regel nicht mehr berücksichtigt?


Habe zwar schon lange nichts mehr mit Excel gemacht. Aber kann es sein, das die Werte unterschiedlich sind? Das z.B. P7 größer als O7 ist? Hast du auch kein Sonderzeichen mit drin? z.B. € ? Denn wenn du ein Sonderzeichen selbst eingebaut hast und nicht über das Format regelst kann es sein, das die Inhalte als String verarbeitet werden. Da muss nur ein Leerzeichen zu viel sein, dann stimmt es nicht mehr. Auch passiert dabei gern, wenn statt dem Format ein € selbst eingeschrieben wird, der Float vs. String Vergleich, der eigentlich nie gleich ist. Bei der zweiten Bedingung würde ich aber, wie schon erwähnt, den Zeilen/Spaltenbezug korrigieren. z.B. zu $P7=0. Denn wenn P nicht für sich definiert ist, ist es immer NULL oder UNDEF oder wie es in Excel intern geregelt ist und somit auch automatisch ungleich.

Nimm also mal bitte alle Sonderzeichen raus und stelle die Zellenformate mal auf Währung €. Und dann versuch es mal damit:

```
=WENN($P7>=$O7;"Ja";WENN($P7>0;"Teilweise";"Nein"))
```

*EDIT:* Mist! Da wurde ich einmal abgelenkt und bin dann viel zu spät ^^


----------

